# Vapour Mountain One Shots @ BLCK



## Richio (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (7/12/18)

How much juice does the 60ml bottle make?


----------



## daniel craig (7/12/18)

Humbolt said:


> How much juice does the 60ml bottle make?


Around 273mL @ 22%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/18)

Ordered this morning. 

Hurry up Monday!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/12/18)

Will the Cape Town store have stock as well?


----------



## vicTor (7/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Ordered this morning.
> 
> Hurry up Monday!!!!!



hi bro, will you let me know what you think please ?

does it need to steep ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/18)

vicTor said:


> hi bro, will you let me know what you think please ?
> 
> does it need to steep ?


Of course I’ll let you know.

Not sure on the steep but I’m assuming a few days and it’ll be good to go. It’s fruit and ice after all, not heavy creams

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Of course I’ll let you know.
> 
> Not sure on the steep but I’m assuming a few days and it’ll be good to go. It’s fruit and ice after all, not heavy creams



Well if I'm not mistaken @Rob Fisher
keeps his kiloliters in the fridge to slow the steep down because he prefers it fresh as possible

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Well if I'm not mistaken @Rob Fisher
> keeps his kiloliters in the fridge to slow the steep down because he prefers it fresh as possible


That’s what cool about fruits, mix small batches as and when you want more. Easy with the short steep!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (7/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Of course I’ll let you know.
> 
> Not sure on the steep but I’m assuming a few days and it’ll be good to go. It’s fruit and ice after all, not heavy creams



thanks man, but only note the 22% now, that's a tad heavy for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/18)

vicTor said:


> thanks man, but only note the 22% now, that's a tad heavy for me


I thought about that when I saw how high the % was. That’s not cool in a big way!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Well if I'm not mistaken @Rob Fisher
> keeps his kiloliters in the fridge to slow the steep down because he prefers it fresh as possible



100% correct @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (7/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> I thought about that when I saw how high the % was. That’s not cool in a big way!!



so hooked on Pied Piper anyway, have you tried them (tobacco)


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/18)

vicTor said:


> so hooked on Pied Piper anyway, have you tried them (tobacco)


I have not. Not the hugest fan of bacco vapes but always willing to try new things so pm me the recipe so we don’t take over this wonderful thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (19/12/18)

Any thoughts on how close this resembles the commercial version before I order?


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Any thoughts on how close this resembles the commercial version before I order?


Same juice @Darth Vaper


----------



## Darth Vaper (19/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Same juice @Darth Vaper


Thanks @Paul33 - so there is no noticeable difference at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks @Paul33 - so there is no noticeable difference at all?


To be 100% honest it’s been a while since I bought a bottle of commercial Red Pill but from what I remember it’s exactly the same.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/3/19)

@Richio I want to place an order, when will you have Red pill back in stock?


----------



## Richio (28/3/19)

Hi @Cornelius 

We expecting stock later today, I have uploaded a few to site for you (which are in stock).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/3/19)

Richio said:


> Hi @Cornelius
> 
> We expecting stock later today, I have uploaded a few to site for you (which are in stock).



Hi @Richio , I have my cart ready to check out, just waiting on that Tobacco Absolute to be available in the store.


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/19)

Cornelius said:


> @Richio I want to place an order, when will you have Red pill back in stock?


I think I got the last one today


----------



## Richio (4/3/20)

*We raising the BAR with this One Shot*
Now in Stock






*- www.blckvapour.co.za - *​

Reactions: Like 6


----------

